# Tharon Musser Passes, the end of an era



## STEVETERRY (Apr 19, 2009)

All--

It is with great sadness that I must report the passing of Tharon Musser, the dean of Broadway lighting design. After a long illness, Tharon passed away comfortably in the company of her long-time partner Marilyn Rennagel.

For those of us that knew Tharon, this is not unexpected news, but still very, very hard to hear.

ST


----------



## Footer (Apr 19, 2009)

It really is the end of an era. Few people have as much for the art of lighting design.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 19, 2009)

Steve 

Thank you for sharing this with us directly.

Time to watch the sunsets a bit more closely now, certain that Tharon's touch will be present.

Steve B.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 20, 2009)

This makes the New York Library's Project: Theatrical Lighting Database all the more important. Here's hoping other designs and designers will be added soon.


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't even begin to say how sad this makes me. 

If you even only visit this forum once every month you should go and do a little research to find out what a great loss this is.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with Grog, this is a huge loss for the industry. I just got done re-reading her USITT monograph last week too. I highly recommend it if you don't really know what she has done in the business.


----------



## STEVETERRY (May 11, 2009)

STEVETERRY said:


> All--
> 
> It is with great sadness that I must report the passing of Tharon Musser, the dean of Broadway lighting design. After a long illness, Tharon passed away comfortably in the company of her long-time partner Marilyn Rennagel.
> 
> ...



For some great tributes from people that knew and worked with her, see the following links:

Pat MacKay remembers legendary lighting designer Tharon Musser | Tharon Musser, Our Source
Remembering Tharon Musser
More Industry Reaction On Tharon Musser
More Tributes To The Legendary Tharon Musser

You might have to enter contact info, but it will be worth it, if only to read Tony Walton's priceless tribute!

ST


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 13, 2009)

June's L&S America has a fabulous article about Tharon Musser. Please do your best to find a copy and read it. She was one amazing designer. The list of shows she worked on is mind blowing. 

My favorite story from the article: 
She went to Yale and took a class in lighting from Stanley McCandless. Apparently he was not impressed and told her she had no aptitude for lighting. 

I sent an e-mail to L&S A asking them to consider posting the whole article on their website for everyone to read. Until then, find a friend with a copy.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 13, 2009)

Gafftaper, I just read that L&SA article last night, and I was completely blown away. What a true revolutionary.


----------



## rochem (Jun 13, 2009)

Just finished reading the L&S A article about a half hour ago. It was very moving and definitely one of the best articles I've ever read. If you haven't read it, DO SO!


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 16, 2009)

The good folks at L&S A don't post the entire issue on the internet. However, they have now chosen to post the Tharon Musser article. There's no way I can make this point strong enough to all the young designers out there... take a few minutes and go read this article. 

Learn something about your industry's history, it's legends, and be inspired.


----------

